# [alsa] Unknown symbol

## Gaap

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... non Ã¨ che per caso installando alsa ti scompare? non ho capito se alsa ti serve o no...
> 
> nel caso non ti serva prova a controllare nel kernel di non avere abilitato il supporto generale magari senza un driver specifico.

 

Si, alsa mi serve, infatti ora lo stò configurando ma stranamente non funziona:

```

tux ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                         [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

tux ~ # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

ci sono un sacco di errori nei moduli, cosa che non mi era mai capitata..   :Rolling Eyes:  .. e ho seguito la guida ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap2_pre6 ) per la configurazione dai pacchetti...

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma hai utilizzato il pacchetto di portage o i moduli del kernel?

a me Ã¨ successo un paio di volte in passato. l'unico modo per risolverla Ã¨ stato di piallare brutalmente la dir dei moduli piÃ¹ i file di alsaconf. ci sono un paio di thread in giro. se li trovo li posto.

----------

## Gaap

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma hai utilizzato il pacchetto di portage o i moduli del kernel?
> 
> a me Ã¨ successo un paio di volte in passato. l'unico modo per risolverla Ã¨ stato di piallare brutalmente la dir dei moduli piÃ¹ i file di alsaconf. ci sono un paio di thread in giro. se li trovo li posto.

 

Si, dai pacchetti.. aspetto qualche link grazie  :Very Happy:  (intanto do' un occhiata anchio..  :Wink:  )

----------

## Gaap

Allora ho provato a riemergere il tutto ma niente.. mi da' un sacco di errori:

```

[33;01m*[0m WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 [32;01m*[0m Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Unloading ALSA ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Unloading ALSA modules ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Loading ALSA modules ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Loading: snd-seq ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Loading: snd-seq ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Restoring Mixer Levels ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

```

e questo è dmesg:

```

er_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi spiace ma non lo trovo.... comunque mi pare che avessi cancellato tutto quello che riguardava la dir del kernel quindi /lib/modules/krn-vers e /etc/modules.d/alsa. logicamente dopo aver dato una pulita alla dir dei sorgenti del kernel con make clean

----------

## Gaap

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mi spiace ma non lo trovo.... comunque mi pare che avessi cancellato tutto quello che riguardava la dir del kernel quindi /lib/modules/krn-vers e /etc/modules.d/alsa. logicamente dopo aver dato una pulita alla dir dei sorgenti del kernel con make clean

 

 :Shocked:  ho un po' paura di fare questo perchè è moooolto brutale.. e magari faccio casini.. comunque grazie ^^ (la tengo come ultima spiaggia)

se qualcuno ha altre idee..   :Very Happy:  io son qua'..

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... calcola che sono tutti file che vengono rigenerati con la ricompilazione del kernel, dei vari moduli installati tramite emerge (non solo di alsa ma per esempio nvidia o ati) ed un alsaconf con modules_update.

[OT] se fosse possibile da parte di un mod si potrebbe fare lo split della discussione su alsa da quella riferita al boot del sistema? sono due argomenti non proprio correlati.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... calcola che sono tutti file che vengono rigenerati con la ricompilazione del kernel, dei vari moduli installati tramite emerge (non solo di alsa ma per esempio nvidia o ati) ed un alsaconf con modules_update.
> 
> [OT] se fosse possibile da parte di un mod si potrebbe fare lo split della discussione su alsa da quella riferita al boot del sistema? sono due argomenti non proprio correlati.

 

Fatto. Thread splittato da qui

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao

cancella la dir /lib/modules/kernelchestaiusando

magari prima createne una copia di backup.

Poi ricompili il kernel e tutto ciò che deve essere emerso di conseguenza (in questo caso Alsa).

Ciao

edit: la dir è questa: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9

magari prima potresti provare a cancellare solo /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/sound e a riemergere alsa, sennò fai il metodo brutale di qualche riga sopra

----------

## brucelee1975

Ho avuto lo stesso problema ed ho risolto in un modo che non è molto in stile gentoo...

E cioè ho installato gli alsa-drivers direttamente da sorgente per l' esattezza la vers. 1.0.11..   :Smile: 

----------

## Gaap

 *brucelee1975 wrote:*   

> Ho avuto lo stesso problema ed ho risolto in un modo che non è molto in stile gentoo...
> 
> E cioè ho installato gli alsa-drivers direttamente da sorgente per l' esattezza la vers. 1.0.11..  

 

Ovvero, non usando portage?

----------

## brucelee1975

y a volte la buona vecchia manina è miracolosa..  :Razz: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io non lo farei   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ciao

anche io ebbi tali problemi.

Il mio problema derivava dal fatto che ogni volta che compilavo il kernel non aggiornavo dentro "general option" la "local Verision".

Così andava sempre a scrivere sulla stessa cosa.   :Laughing:  (poi Ic3M4n mi delucidò sulla questione)

altra cosa.

controlla di non aver selezionato i drivere alsa dentro il kernel e poi di averli emersi. (oltre al problema sopra citato avevo anche fatto questo).

tu ovviamente sarai sicuramente  esperto di me (vedo quanti messgg hai scritto).

io vedo che alla fine se vuoi usare gli alsa-drivers devi aver disabilitato alsa dentro il kernel.

non so perchè ma così funziona.

nn voglio dire castronerie, ma mi pare che con alsa-driver sei tu che compili i moduli per i kernel per alsa.

quindi se gli hai già dentro rischi solo di fa' casino.

ciao

----------

## Gaap

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu ovviamente sarai sicuramente  esperto di me (vedo quanti messgg hai scritto).
> 
> ciao

 

:p sono tutte domande niubbose ed errori.. ora procedo a riconfigurare il kernel

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> darkmanPPT ha scritto:
> 
> tu ovviamente sarai sicuramente esperto di me (vedo quanti messgg hai scritto).
> ...

 

oppps volevo dire

"tu ovviamente sarai sicuramente più esperto di me (considerati i numero di messgg che hai scritto)"

chiedo venia!  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaap

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> darkmanPPT ha scritto:
> 
> tu ovviamente sarai sicuramente esperto di me (vedo quanti messgg hai scritto).
> ...

 

[OT]  :Razz:  sisi, avevo capito.. ma non è così, io son niubbo  :Wink:  .. [/OT]

ora il problema  è a posto..

----------

